# Ever since TT, I've had my period (3weeks!)



## VenusElon (Oct 24, 2012)

I had my TT on January 28, came home 1/29, and have had a light but constant period ever since. Did anyone else experience this? How can I make it stop?


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

ME! I bled, and bled and bled. The OBGYN tried tons of different meds. At one point taking progesterone 5 times a day. Nothing worked so I ended up with a hysterectomy. :/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had endometrial ablation surgery to stop my periods 2 years post TT.

I struggled with Ferritin deficiency fatigue so my GYN agreed to do the Novasure. I have been period free since hugs4

I felt that the heavy periods were more a pre menopause torture drill, rather than my TT.

How old are you?


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it your time to have your period or are you just suddenly bleeding? The first time I got my period after TT I bled lightly for 10 days (my usual is about 4). I also posted about this and everyone told me they too had extended/heavy periods at first. I just had another period which was back to normal (hopefully). Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are hypo that might be contributing to the continual period


----------

